# Came here looking for conversation but got conversions instead.



## Starlord (Feb 1, 2019)

For real. Still helpful though. I'm sitting on 100g testc and 10g var. Looking to get the perfect formula on the test. I hear it's the finicky one. Var I'm going to do Evoo because Rachael Ray said it's that easy.


----------

